# F350 Power steering problems



## gkaneii (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 99 F350 with 7.3 and I am have power steering problems when not under power. I have found out they they are notorius for lack of vaccum. Does anyone have a fix for this issue?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Where in wisconsin are you? Is it just hard to turn at slow speeds? If so next time rev the engine up a bit and see if it is easier to turn. They dont use vaccum for power steering.


----------



## gkaneii (Nov 10, 2011)

Roberts, WI.....The steering is ok under power but yes at slow speed especially when on the brakes it get bad and if at stand still there is now power assist at all.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Most likely your powersteering pump is junk. If you rev it up a bit and assist is better then id slap a pump on it. I imagine the brake pedal gets hard as well? If so then definitly suspect the pump. Your quite aways away from me, if you were closer I'd be glad to help solve your problem. Did you get much snow yesterday?


----------



## gkaneii (Nov 10, 2011)

ya the pump does get hard. Thanks for the info! We only go a dusting here but about 50 miles east got around 8 inches.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I would then recommend the pump. It should solve your problem. Yea we just got a dusting as well, some stuck in the grass, and alot of slush on the roads, we are in Oregon, so few hours south of you. The snow must have slipped in between us!


----------



## morecoffee (Jan 8, 2010)

You could try sucking our or draining our as much of the old ps fluid and possible and replace it with new fluid. I think that will improve it, unless you have already tried this. It may not be a complete fix though.


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just replaced my pump wow what a differnce. like brand new


----------

